# Solid bite on Galveston bay.



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We're catching good boxes of fish everyday drifting deep oyster reefs on Galveston Bay. Looking for bait activity and slicks in 6-12ft of water is getting it done.







I have a couple days open this week call 832-385-2012 to get on the water.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We have solid trout hitting the deck all morning today. I have Wednesday and Thursday left this week.

www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

